# Typing and mouse slow to respond



## RosemaryV (Jul 17, 2003)

About 2 weeks ago I was having trouble with Outlook Express. I could not send messages. I called Dell for help. After several attempts to solve the problem, they made me reformat the computer. Now I am still having trouble and my 3 year warranty is now up with Dell. When I type on it, it sometimes takes a long time for the computer to catch up with typing. Also, the mouse sometimes take a long time to respond. Even when I am typing here it takes a while to respond every so often. Is there any way to fix this?
Thanks so much.


----------



## columbo (Sep 10, 2001)

Hi Rosemary,

How much memory (RAM) do you have in your machine? 64 MB? 128 MB? If you're unsure, try right-clicking on your "My Computer" icon, then choosing "Properties". You should see the amount of RAM listed there near the bottom. 

Next, try opening up your "My Computer" icon, then right-click on your "C:" drive and choose "Properties". This should show you a pie-chart with the amount of free space and used space on your hard drive. How much is free? How much is used?

Please be sure to include what version of Windows you're using (95, 98, ME?)

Thanks


----------



## m_erlin_60 (Jul 17, 2003)

RosemaryV
Are you sure you have not been hi-jacked. I run into this problem alot. I usually use Adaware to check it. It's free to download. Won't find everything but it will help.


----------



## RosemaryV (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't know if I have been hijacked - I really don't even know what that means. I do have McAfee Virus Scan 7.0. How do I get Adaware
Also, I have 128 RAM and 11.4 GB Freespace and 1.23 Used Space. This is really driving me crazy waiting for mouse to move especially.


----------



## RosemaryV (Jul 17, 2003)

Forgot to mention - even the clock on Windows 98 is slow now.


----------



## m_erlin_60 (Jul 17, 2003)

The clock?????
I've never heard of that one.


----------



## m_erlin_60 (Jul 17, 2003)

The only thing I remember messing with the time was. One of my girls downloaded a weather update program(hijacker) and It kept resetting the time on her clock. Even though my NT server sets everyones time the same. It still managed to re set it. That's how I found the hi-jacker.


----------



## m_erlin_60 (Jul 17, 2003)

Please go to google and key in Adaware. Download free Ad-aware6.

That is what I used to get rid of it. 

There have been so many, for the life of me I can't remember the name of the program. I think it was Weathercast, but I may be wrong.

If that is it, Ad-aware will kill it.


----------



## m_erlin_60 (Jul 17, 2003)

You know, now that I think about it. Try this.
Click on Start
Settings
Control Panel
Click the System Icon
Click the Device Manager Tab
See if there is anything telling you of a conflict w/device
or If there is a Large yellow ? by something.


----------



## m_erlin_60 (Jul 17, 2003)

Another thing you can try is click on Network Icon
Double Click on TCP/IP
IP Address Tab -Obtain IP Address Auto
WINS Config Tab- Use DHCP for WINS Res.
DNS Tab-Disable DNS


----------



## RosemaryV (Jul 17, 2003)

I will try all of these. I tried to print your suggestions out and my printer was taking too long to work so I wrote them down quicker. It also takes forever to go from one internet site to another. Something has definitely attacked my computer.


----------



## RosemaryV (Jul 17, 2003)

I checked the device manager and did not find any yellow ?. I also did everything you said with Network icon and Use DHCP for WINS Res was chosen as was Disable DNS. Then I went to Google and found download for Ad-aware 6 and I did download it. Now it seems to be working. Do you think it was that I was hi-jacked by something we downloaded? How would we know if we were hijacked? Now the only other thing that seems affected is that the font on my home of sbc yahoo is huge. How do I get it back to normal size?
Thanks so much for all your help.
Rosemary


----------

